# Necron Stat Block Preview



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Found this while I was lurking the dark corners of the internet...

No clue what any of the options do.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Immortals are underwhelming, considering they're supposedly going to be on Terminator bases now...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Immortals and Warriors as troops?

I'm saying it now.

THIS WILL BE THE MOST OVER POWERED CODEX EVER!!!!!!!

I mean look at that army entry. How could it be denied when they have a weapon called the Annihilator Particle Rifle? It fires particles that Annihilate things :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

And here starts the rage...
Personally I think that's fair enough as the 4+ save for the warriors mean they can be cut down OK, without being an ineffective unit or completely invincible. The Immortals look like the equivalent of sternguard but without the special ammo, so I can see them being used commonly. However the costs of the unit will mean people can't spam it as 17/model isn't cheap when you need a basic unit size to be around 10 to survive long enough.
What I want to see is the stats for the War Barque, and other new units that are being introduced. And also what they've done to the C'Tan will be interesting...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

this has already been posted and already been debunked twice.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> this has already been posted and already been debunked twice.


On this very forum, no less.


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

Its fake. And old one.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yup, already been proved completely fake.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

But the Annihilator Particle Rifle? I want a rifle that shoots particles that annihilates things.

:laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> But the Annihilator Particle Rifle? I want a rifle that shoots particles that annihilates things.
> 
> :laugh:


And the winner of "Favourite Post of the Night" goes to...... :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I want the Necron codex to be an complete ass game breaking over powered codex, if for no other reason that people would stop whining and moaning about my beloved Daemonhun-... Er, I meant, Grey Knights.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I want the Necron codex to be an complete ass game breaking over powered codex, if for no other reason that people would stop whining and moaning about my beloved Daemonhun-... Er, I meant, Grey Knights.


Ofc it will be, it has Annihilator Particle Rifle! A rifle that shoots particles that annihilates things:laugh:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Its actually a particle that shoots rifles and annihilates things.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> Its actually a particle that shoots rifles and annihilates things.


That is teh bestests!!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Or an annihilator that rifles shoots, and particles things? 

Damn Necrons with their mind-fuck technology...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Or an annihilator that rifles shoots, and particles things?


or a Cheeseburger!

Oh, i misread this block , i thought it was different from the old one.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I like cheese burgers!

Yes, this thread has reached the end...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

slaaneshy said:


> I like cheese burgers!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I can haz......? :grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Doelago said:


> I want the Necron codex to be an complete ass game breaking over powered codex, if for no other reason that people would stop whining and moaning about my beloved Daemonhun-... Er, I meant, Grey Knights.


I wouldn't mind that. Then I could work on my Dark Mechanicus themed army (I like the mix of tech and psykers and think it'd fit the Dark Mechanicus well). 



aboytervigon said:


> Its actually a particle that shoots rifles and annihilates things.


Sounds like something a friend of mine would say. He insists that Exorcists Launchers fire whole Exorcists.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Sounds like something a friend of mine would say. He insists that Exorcists Launchers fire whole Exorcists.


"The power of Christ compels..." *boom* "...youuuuuuuu!!!!!" :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> "The power of Christ compels..." *boom* "...youuuuuuuu!!!!!" :laugh:


Heh. That'd be entertaining but not very threatening.

He meant these:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

The reason I didn't put this in the necron rumours thread is because this was posted at the start of the year and has been declared fake.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Never really been a big fan of that Excorcist model tbh......


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Never really been a big fan of that Excorcist model tbh......


I know it's not everyone's favorite (I wish the way it assembled was a bit neater, but it's half metal so it's just something I have to deal with) but I personally dig it. I love the idea of the Ecclesiarch using something that over the top and unusual.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the over the top _idea_ of the Excorcist, but it just seems a bit half-arsed to me. A kind of "meh, we'll just stick a large church organ on a Rhino".....
Thats what really kills it for me


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I love the over the top _idea_ of the Excorcist, but it just seems a bit half-arsed to me. A kind of "meh, we'll just stick a large church organ on a Rhino".....
> Thats what really kills it for me


Yeah, it could use a little work, but it's a good start! 

I would kind of like to see something to incorporate a kind of holy choir.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I would kind of like to see something to incorporate a kind of holy choir.


That could work if done right. Maybe (un)armoured Sisters or something?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> That could work if done right. Maybe (un)armoured Sisters or something?


Maybe a way to bring a Psychic Choir over from the Guard dex without breaking the "No Psykers" rule?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

How about having them in scout like armour riding on land speeders with big mega-phones flanking the exorcist??


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

the_barwn said:


> How about having them in scout like armour riding on land speeders with big mega-phones flanking the exorcist??


You mean bikers with Laud Hailers? That could be interesting/useful. Or did some kind of shooting attack that brought awesome template death in a column of fire from the heavens. I'd like an ordnance template like that. It'd be AWESOME.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Maybe a way to bring a Psychic Choir over from the Guard dex without breaking the "No Psykers" rule?


Pretty much, yes


----------

